# Middle School Student Shot by SWAT Team



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

* Middle School Student Shot by SWAT Team *

By KELLI KENNEDY, Associated Press Writer_ 1 minute ago_

A suicidal eighth grader who pulled a handgun in class and briefly took another child hostage was shot by a SWAT team member Friday when he later threatened deputies, Seminole County officials said.

Sheriff Don Eslinger said the 15-year-old boy brought the gun to Milwee Middle School in his backpack and briefly took a fellow student hostage during a classroom scuffle.

The student then ran from the classroom and was pursued by deputies into a restroom and isolated there, Eslinger said. The school was evacuated, and no one else was injured. Officials with the sheriff's office said they had not confirmed whether the gun the boy had was real or a toy.

"At one time he held the gun to his neck. As the deputies attempted to establish dialogue, he raised the firearm and lethal force was used by the sheriff's office," Eslinger said.

The boy was taken to the hospital. His condition was unknown.

"He was suicidal," Eslinger said. "During this standoff, and during the chase, the student said he was going to kill himself or die."

Classes were canceled for the rest of the day, and frantic parents arrived to pick up their children.

"When I saw the news, I just couldn't believe this was my daughter's school. I came right away," said Anil Santos, whose daughter, Aleister, is in eighth grade.

Sarah Tivy, a seventh grader, said some students were frightened, but she appeared calm.

"I just figured that if someone is going to bring a gun to school, then they need to be taken out of school," the 12-year-old said.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2006)

Another little angel that was just turning his life around, no doubt.


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

It was just a matter of time with these friggin pellet guns...We have had three real close near OI shootings over the last two years with the same type of gun and god knows how many robberies... I know we have a zillion of them in our evidence...I recently grabbed a broken one off a sixteen year old that looked and felt so much like a Walther PPK I thought he was James Bond.It was an airsoft gun that shoots little orange plastic pellets. I occasionally zap my partner with it since I got it working. Only when he won't stop so I can get a soda so it's past practice.
The kids on the street love them but someone is going to die for sure... Of course it will be the cops fault I am sure...


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

that kid is now technically braindead according to cnn
















http://www.cnn.com/2006/US/01/14/teen.shot/index.html


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Another case solved! So he was suicidal...he got his wish. :twisted:

Lesson to children: threaten with something that can be mistaken for a gun: get shot. If you're in Plymouth, play the odds: only 40% of lemmings shot there die! :razz:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

But always, we'll hear from "outraged" parents.. "how could they kill a child?".. "he was a good boy, he had problems but he would never hurt anyone"... "They didn't have to kill him".. Blah blah blah... 

My .02.. he's 15 and he was f'd up. 15 year olds kill too, heck 12 year olds kill cops. 

At what point does the Officer decide that the gun is real or a toy? When he tries to stare at the barrel to see if its just a pellet gun, then BANG a bullet flies? I don't care if you're a 5 year old or a 110, if you point a gun at me - regardless of your mental capacity - be prepared to be shot.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Let's say we grant the lemmings idea "that they are just children" and should be judged (in a split second) by the police as such. How long will it be before this idea is transferred to adult scumbags? Not long in Massachusetts, home of criminal coddling and victim screwing.


----------



## rscalzo (Sep 16, 2005)

Weren't they "Just Children" in Columbine? It seems like another case of the parents trying to shift the blame for their lack of parenting skills.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

rscalzo said:


> Weren't they "Just Children" in Columbine? It seems like another case of the parents trying to shift the blame for their lack of parenting skills.


Yup that it does.. but in some "very rare cases" all the best parenting in the world does not seem to have any effect at all. Makes you wonder if some kids are just born bad eggs.


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Well ,I'm shocked that after the father told the cops it was only a pellet gun, the cops didn't just shoot it out of his hand, or shoot him in the arm like they do on TV. Or even better, if the cops just let the father run in and talk to the kid, I'm sure the dad would have defused the situation.

But, I'm sure that will all come out in the inevitable lawsuit against the dept's, when the parents have the huge picture of their little fallen angel in his first communion outfit, rather than his last booking photo.


----------

